# Repairing Broken Up Sandstone Sign



## Rick Rowlands (May 8, 2009)

Our local industrial museum was just given this 26 foot long sandstone sign that until yesterday had graced the front wall of a steel company's office building. As you can see it has suffered greatly.

We intend to incorporate this sign into an outdoor garden at the museum. I plan to pour a footer and then lay up a few courses of red brick upon which the sign will sit.

There has to be products available for repairing broken sandstone, or building up spalled areas. However I am not familiar with any products or specific procedures for doing the repairs. I wonder if there is an epoxy specially made for gluing sandstone, and repair mortars to build up areas where the stone is gone.

Any advice or comments would be appreciated about how to go about restoring this sign. BTW the sign read "The Youngstown Sheet & Tube Co." I will be doing the restoration work as a donation to the museum.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

These guys may be able to help:
http://bond-stone.com/

Good luck with your project.


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll give you an idea. This is a lime stone, but with sand stone we are doing that same.


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

Thin set mortar with latex additive.


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

Small pieces you can glue on epoxy and later match with mortar. And match patina.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Sweet stuff, Resta, very nice. I am not sure that that sign is restorable, per se, it will be somewhat like your grandfather's hammer to make it legible.


----------



## brickstretcher (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice work Resta, ty 4 the pics!


----------



## Rick Rowlands (May 8, 2009)

Yes thanks for the photos. I have been doing some research into the proper materials to use for the repairs. The last thing I want to do is make the sign any worse than it is! I'll probably have more questions once I actually start working on the sign.


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

this outfit is pretty good at matching up color--texture for patching material

http://www.cathedralstone.com/

Might want to check them out.

JVC


----------

